# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية-الاثنين 5/4/2010

## Ehab M. Ali

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نعود اليوم للصفحة الفنية ونتمني أن تكون فيها فائدة للجميع بالاراء والمعلومة والخبر .. متابعة طيبة

علي غير العادة ستكون صفحة اليوم لتناول قضية واحد الا وهي الازمة الحادة التي مرت بها مجموعة عقدالجلاد الغنائية...

عقد الجلاد من الفرق الغنائية التي لها بصمتها المميزة علي خارطة الغناء السوداني ولها الاثر الكبير في تشكيل الذائقة الفنية لكثير من الشباب ويحسب لها النجاح في أغلب الاعمال التي قدمتها وخير دليل علي هذا هو الكثافة الجماهيرية للحفلات التي تقدمها ..
 كثير من المجموعات ظهرت على نسق عقد الجلاد لكنها لم تستطيع الصمود نسبة للاختلافات  الكثيرة في التكوين بين عقد الجلاد وبقية الفرق الاخري مثل (اولادالبيت،الاصائل،الشوادي) وغيرها من المجموعات والتى لم تستمر  طويلا وبدأ اعضاؤها فى شق طريقهم الفنى منفردين ك(طه سليمان ومحمدتبيدي). 
ولكن يظهر داء الخلاف ويتطور ويصل لمرحلة اللا معقول وأحيانا لمرحلة اللا عودة كما حدث لمجموعة عقدالجلاد الغنائية.
الازمة الكبيرة التى عاشتها مجموعة او مؤسسة عقد الجلاد في  الفترة الاخيرة والتى وصل بها الامر الى إستقالات جماعيه لابرز اعضائها وكان آخرهم  عثمان النو والذى صرح اخيرا بسحبه لأكثر من خمسة وثلاثين عملا" فنيا" لعقد الجلاد من الحانه وكذلك  سحب اسم (عقد الجلاد) نفسه باعتباره صاحب الحق الحصري في اطلاقه ، ولم يقف النو عند  هذا الحد بل اكد بانه سيقوم بتبيين كل الحقائق التى ادت الى هذه الخلافات وهذا  التفكك المفاجئ خلال مؤتمر صحفى فى الفترة المقبلة.
عقد الجلاد كمجموعة ظل  الاحلال والابدال بين اعضائها امر طبيعي وتعود معجبيها عليه منذ انطلاقتها لدرجة انه  لا يمر عام او عامين الا وتظهر اصوات جديدة وتختفى اصوات داخل هذه المجموعة يبدو  انها لم تعد قادرة على التنوع الذي قامت من اجله حتى اصبحت في وضع غير قادرة معه  على الحفاظ على الاسم نفسه ، وتؤكد المعطيات ان رحلتي اثيوبيا والامارات الاخيرتين  هما بداية الخلاف بين عضاء الفرقة وان بداية الانهيار حدثت هناك .
 الاستقالات بدأت عندما تقدم السيد نصر الدين المنسق العام للفرقة (مدير الاعمال بالبلدي كده) باستقالته وتبعتها استقالة عضو الفرقة الخيرآدم .. الخير علق علي الاستقالة بقوله (هي ليست استقالة، بل هي عدم قدرة على مواصلة العطاء، الفنان لا يستقيل من مشروعه،  والغناء احساس، اذا اختل شئ اختلت المعادلة وأنا لست بمغني فردي وهناك اشياء لا  تحتمل). وتواصلت الاحداث بأن تم ابعاد عضوي الفرقة الامين حسب الرسول ومرتضي عوض بدعوي (عدم الانضباط).. عضو الفرقة الموقوف الامين حسب الرسول قال ان ظروفاً موضوعية تمثلت فى وفاة  احد اصدقائه كانت وراء غيابه عن الفرقة واكد بان قرار ايقافه لا يستند الى اي منطق  واقر بأن البعد عن الديمقراطية قد أفرغ الفرقة من مضمونها مبيناً ان الخصم والحكم واحد  في هذه القضية التي على اثرها تم ايقافه مع زميله مرتضى عوض .وقال الامين ان  الاتهامات التي جاءت ضده بخصوص مشاركته مع الفنانة آمال النور في حملة «حق اللبن»  لاطفال المايقوما هو موقف انساني ووفاء لاعضاء سابقين للفرقة وليس لتكوين جسم موازي  لعقد الجلاد لانه لا بديل للعقد إلا العقد والذى لايتأثر بذهاب احد واضاف بانه لم  يسلم من الاتهامات المفبركة بخصوص مشاركته الفنان طه سليمان في كعازف لالة البيز-جيتار وأكد  بانها باطلة وعارية من الصحة وتابع الامين بانهم منضبطون بنسبة 90% مع الفرقة.
ومن جهة أخري كان للموسيقار عثمان النو موقفا" آخر, اذ حدث خلاف بينه وبين المجموعة قبل عدة أشهر مما حدا به لايقاف المجموعة من ترديد أعماله الشئ الذي جعل الفرقة تقدم سهرة كاملة بقناة النيل الازرق باعمال جديدة لا ينسب فيها عمل واحد للموسيقار النو, وبعدها تم (رأب الصدع) بين المختلفين ولكن الخلاف تجدد مرة أخري قبل عدة اسابيع مما حدا بالموسيقار النو بلاعلان عن التوقف وبشكل نهائي مع المجموعة بل وذهب أكثر من ذلك بسحب كافة الاعمال التي لحنها أو وزعها للمجموعة وكذلك سحب أسم عقدالجلاد.. وقال أن أسباب خلافه مع المجموعة ترجع لاختلافات في طريقة الترتيب والادارة والتنظيم الداخلي والاستخفاف بجمهور عقد الجلاد والذي ظهر في تصريحات ادارة عقدالجلاد وبعض الاعضاء وأضاف بقوله ان عقدالجلاد أصبحت تسير بعكس المنهج الذي تأسست عليه والاستاذ عثمان النو أعطي وسحب من الفرقة أكثر من 35 عملا" منها مسدار أبو السرة والطنبارة والغناي وعذرا" حبيبي وغيرها من الاعمال والجدير بالذكر أن الاستاذ النو يسعي الان لتكوين فرقة جديدة.   
خلاصة القول الان أن مجموعة عقد الجلاد التي الفها الناس بمجموعتها الحالية  قد انتهت ومن الصعب جدا" أن تعود كما كانت .. ولا ننسي أن كثير من الذين غادروا الفرقة انطلقت بعض الشائعات بعيد مغادرتهم مثل الدكتورة منال بدر الدين التي عللت مغادرتها للفرقة بسبب ارتباطها بعملها كطبيبة صيدلانية  والفنانة آمال النور التي عللت خروجها من المجموعة بسبب ظروفها الصحية وغيرهم ..  
غنت عقدالجلاد لقرابة الربع قرن حتي صارت من مكونات الثقافة السودانية ولكن .. متي يعي التخاصمون أن عقدالجلاد هي باتت ملك لجمهورها ومحبيها؟؟؟ 


*

----------


## أبو اية

*والله يا أيهاب موضوعك جميل جدا .
ومع أحترامي لعثمان النو لكنه لن يستطيع أن يزكر السبب الحقيقي لأنفصال الفرقه فالموضوع فيه............؟؟؟؟؟؟والكلام دا بجيب لينا الهواء لينا وليكم أخير نبعد ساكت.
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والله يا أبو آية الموضوع ده كبير جدا" وبكل أسف مافي زول بيقدر يقول الحقيقة .. حتفضل عبارات التطمين وانو خلاف عادي وكده لكن وفيما يبدو ان الموضوع أكبر من كده بكتير وبكل أسف لم تحترم ادارة المجموعة جمهورها العريض ولو ببيان توضيحي .. ناهيك عن انعدام الشفافية .. ومما يؤسف له المقابلة الاذاعية الاسبوع الماضي بين عضوين كبيرين في المجموعة والتلاسن الحاد بينهما وهما علي الهواء مباشرة وبدون حتي احترام لانفسهم ناهيك عن احترامهم للمنبر الذي تحدثا فيه والمستمعين وجمهورهم .. ولن نلقي اللوم علي شخص بعينه ولكن ما زال هناك الكثير والكثير جدا" في طي الكتمان وحتي الذي تسرب منه بكل أسف لايمكن نشره علي الملاء 

*

----------


## أبو اية

*والله يا أيهاب أنا مابقوليك الكلام دا من فراق لكن أنا عندي علاقه شخصيه مع الخير وزي ما أنت عارف أنو الخير مهندس معماري وأنا جمعني بيهو شغل وعلاقتنا بقت قويه ومن خلال الحديث معه عرفت بالضبط السبب الرئيسي للخلاف لكن طبعا الواحد ماحأقدر أتكلم بيها لأنو زول أمنك علي سرو .
لكن حقيقه الموضوع ماساهل وعلاجو صعب شديد ولا أظن حتي لو تم العلاج فأن الخير لن يزاول مهنته مع الفرقه مجددا.
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*لامفر من القول وداااااااااااااااااعا أيها الرائعون . 
هل تعلم ياإيهاب متى تيقنت من أن العقد تحتضر ، عندما قاموا بتغيب الجمهور في إستقالة الخير . كنا حضورا في أول حفلة بعد الإستقالة وحملنا البوسترات وناشدنا بعودة الخير وتوضيح أسباب الخلاف ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجة !!!!! إستخفاف بعقول المعجبين وتحفظ مقيت إلى أبعد الحدود . 
وداعا عقد الجلاد 
وداعا يا من أثريتم الشارع السوداني بالدرر .
وداعا العقد الفريد . 
&feature=related

&feature=related
*

----------


## كولينيل

*يا ابو آية  هل تعلم ان عقد الجلاد حطمت الرقم القياسي في استمرار الفرق الجماعية .... و مع احترامي للفرقة بالنسبة لي اصبح ادائهم نمطي و ممل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*تسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* أولاً  حمداً  لله على سلامة  العوده  يا إيهاب

 وأرجو  أن  لا تحبط   ثانيةً  0 !

عقد  الجلاد  كانت ظاهره فنيه فريده

 من نوعها فى سماء الفن  السودانى

ولكنها  بكل صراحه ما عادت فى سنواتها

 الأخيره  بنفس مستوى  بداياتها 0

 مؤسفٌ  ما يحدث الآن  بين  أعضائها

 وإن كنا نجهل  الأسباب  الحقيقيه 0

 لك  الشكر  على وضعنا فى ( نصف )

 الصوره  وإن كنا نتمنى إكتمالها 0
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 أولاً  حمداً  لله على سلامة  العوده  يا إيهاب

 وأرجو  أن  لا تحبط   ثانيةً  0 !

عقد  الجلاد  كانت ظاهره فنيه فريده

 من نوعها فى سماء الفن  السودانى

ولكنها  بكل صراحه ما عادت فى سنواتها

 الأخيره  بنفس مستوى  بداياتها 0

 مؤسفٌ  ما يحدث الآن  بين  أعضائها

 وإن كنا نجهل  الأسباب  الحقيقيه 0

 لك  الشكر  على وضعنا فى ( نصف )

 الصوره  وإن كنا نتمنى إكتمالها 0












شكرا" العزيز العم مانديلا89
ولا للاحباط يا غالي


وحتي تكتمل الصورة سنمسك عن بعض التفاصيل الان حتي ترد علي لسان أصحاب الشأن .. فان قالوها افدناكم بها ..
 وان امسكوا عنها أو غيروها 
فوقتها ستكون المعلومة ملك للجميع لان عقد الجلاد هي ملك عام وليست لافراد
ومزيد من الاراء انشالله
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كولينيل
					

يا ابو آية  هل تعلم ان عقد الجلاد حطمت الرقم القياسي في استمرار الفرق الجماعية .... و مع احترامي للفرقة بالنسبة لي اصبح ادائهم نمطي و ممل





أتفق معك تماما" يا عزوز ..
 وما تحتاجه الفرقة كانت هي وقفة للمراجعة 
بعد مشوار استمر لأكثر من عشرين عاما"
 وليس خلاف كانت نتيجته انفراط عقد المجموعة

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*العقد إنقطع

*

----------

